# Do you wear a team jersey, club or pro?



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

Greetings from the Twin Cities-

I always wear cycling clothes when I ride. You know, bib shorts and a cycling jersey. I shop at World Cycling Productions, whose home base is in St. Paul. They publish the DVD's of European pro races, which are narrated by Paul Sherwin and Phill Liggett. It's one of the few places in town where I can get pro jerseys

Cycling jerseys are well made, practical and colorfull. Sometimes I wear a St. Paul Cycling Club jersey, or a pro team jersey like LiquiGas. The jerseys are birght and colorful and being visible on the road is a very good thing. Maybe some of you guys and gals wear local team or club clothing. Speak up...don't be shy. What do you wear?

Maybe there should be a clothing and shoe section on this Forum, uh?


----------



## trobriand (Apr 2, 2009)

I almost always wear my collegiate club team's kit. I like the visibility from the white, since I ride in the evening.

I do get "old manned" though. When I'm cruising along on an easy day, it's common for an older guy to fly by on aero bars and give "the look". You never get a friendly greeeting. Based on the $8000 bike thread, I wonder what's running through their head.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Bill, do some searches. There are often discussions about clothing here. Many of them arguing about what's proper to wear, and whether there should be some dress code, or if it's wrong to wear a pro team jersey if you're not on the team, etc., etc., etc.

Like many folks here, I have a bunch of jerseys, acquired over the years. Among my favorites are "Z" (Greg Lemond's team in 89-90), the Italian team jersey from the 96 Atlanta olympics, and one I got at Guiseppe Bianchi's bike shop in Florence, which has drawings of the city's most famous landmarks. My kids used to call it the "naked guy" jersey, because Michelangelo's "David" is prominent on the back.

I also have a St. Olaf College jersey, a gift from my daughter who recently graduated from there. I like Minnesota, and St. Paul especially.


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't wear team or club jerseys, but I have thought about getting an AG2R jersey, as I like the blue/brown design on the white background.

As for what people think of you when you ride, screw 'em! Wear what makes you happy and feels good.


----------



## TheOcho (Jul 2, 2010)

I think it's fine to wear a pro team jersey, but not the whole kit.

And if you decide to wear a pro team jersey, at least know who some of the current or past riders have been on the team, where the team is based, how long the team has been around. Things like that. 

I think of it like wearing a basketball, football, soccer (futbol) jersey...you wouldn't wear the jersey of some obscure team you didn't like or know something about just because the colors are nice. 

I also think its cool to buy jerseys when you travel...if you go somewhere interesting (especially somewhere where cycling isn't as huge of a sport) and get a jersey from a LBS or a thrift store or something like that. 

Peace

-Ocho


----------



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

I think it's ok to wear a team Jersey, especially the colorful ones for safety's sake. But I don't feel one should wear a World Champion, US Champion, or State champion jersey unless you've earned them.

I take classes at St. Thomas University, so maybe I could send you one of their tops. They always do well in Division lll athletics.

Jerseys I have:
-Brooklyn (early 70's Belgium team)
-Bianchi Liquigas
-St. Paul Bicycling Racing Club
-Riso Scotti (heavy, long sleeve)

I like St. Paul too, especially the hills for training.:thumbsup:


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

Sure I do. My latest purchase:


----------



## GetReal (Jul 26, 2010)

Bill Bikie said:


> But I don't feel one should wear a World Champion, US Champion, or State champion jersey unless you've earned them.


Somebody wants you to wear them because they are sold online.

Myself, I only wear solids.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I just bought my very first team kit. The 2010 AG2R. The price at PBK was too good to pass up (PBK also seems to be the only outlet that has it.) It hasn't shown up yet. I have no idea if I'll be too embarrassed to wear it.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

I have a black Cervelo Test Team Jersey (not the kit); but have not worn it yet. I'd rather wear a simple jesey that just said Cervelo across the chest. I plan on getting a podium hat. Not a huge fan of wearing Team jersey's because they just don't look as good on me and everybody who has a Cervelo has a Test team Jersey, that was standard issue with the bike because you ride so fast as soon as you get on.

I love Sugoi apparell and usualy purchase whatever jersey that is on sale. Probably have 4 Sugoi jersey's all ready; waiting for two sleeveless to be delivered this weekend and a short sleeve marino wool; all of which were on discount.

I would wear a cycling club kit, but I am not in a cycling club. I wear my Tour de Cure jersey during the event and seeking out my school and fraternity kits.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

I wear both team jerseys and club jerseys. I like the team jerseys because they are colorful, even bordering on garish. Many of the teams no longer exist (Postal, Discovery, Banesto, Mercatone Uno, Saeco, Gan, Festina, Seguros, Mapei) 

I have at least one club jersey for the various clubs I've been a member of, but sometimes when doing club rides I like to wear a jersey from a different club just to be a non-conformist.

I have yet to venture into the world of colorful team shorts. I just do basic black.


----------



## bsilver (Nov 10, 2009)

*Team or Club Jerseys who cares..be happy*

I have to agree wear what makes you feel good! Who cares what you wear, the people that do are probably the ones who never nod or wave as you pass them. Why are cyclist so stuck up!!! It's all about the ride and the people and places you see...Maybe I am not aware of a secret society or competion...I ride what I can afford and damn proud of it..

bsilver


----------



## ghostryder (Dec 28, 2009)

I wear 

liquigas
katusha
euskatel

The bright ones are great. Cars can see you from far away. I have no idea why people hate on team uni's, but i guess everyone has their opinions.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I should say, though, that I've worn team jerseys for many years without a single shred of guilt. I have the style of Mercatone Uno that Pantani wore in his glory years. I have an Indurain Era Banesto. I have a British Mapei Team jersey, kindly given to me by fellow RBR poster Wolfman. I have a Buoygues Telecom jersey. If I like the looks, and if the colors are bright enough to keep me visible on the road. I simply don't care what brands I may be representing on my back, sleeves and chest.


----------



## lacofdfireman (May 2, 2010)

Recreational rider here... I know there are lots of guys on the board here that say you should only where a Pro Jersey if they are your sponsor.. I call BS on that.. I know I am fat and slow but I like my HTC Jersey and my Garmin Jersey... I wear what I want to wear like it or not... I am not fast so I want to look good going slow... lol


----------



## ghostryder (Dec 28, 2009)

lacofdfireman said:


> Recreational rider here... I know there are lots of guys on the board here that say you should only where a Pro Jersey if they are your sponsor.. I call BS on that.. I know I am fat and slow but I like my HTC Jersey and my Garmin Jersey... I wear what I want to wear like it or not... I am not fast so I want to look good going slow... lol



Amen to that. I agree with you.:thumbsup:


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm 53 and just returned to riding 5 weeks ago. Since I had NO stamina and NO power, I was reluctant to wear obvious cycling gear so people would know I was a newbie and not JUST a poor rider, heh. I hid my brand new Sugoi bibs under baggy walking shorts and just wore a long sleeved CoolMax Tshirt.

I've improved weekly, so today I broke out the brand new, very-small-logoed, "Cannondale" 3-pocket jersey and joined the crowd  . 

Oh wait.....I still wore the baggy shorts over the bibs :blush2: At least they give me more pockets. 

**


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

Here's mine:


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

If I wear the jersey it is always the complete kit. 

Whether it is a current or previous team/club or a pro kit I only wear it if I have the matching shorts.


----------



## rogueldr (Oct 6, 2009)

I sport the Shaver Sport jersey from American Flyers.


----------



## Kai Winters (Aug 23, 2009)

I have several pro kit jerseys, newest is a '10 Saxo Bank jersey, as well as club and team jerseys. I wear them all because I like them and enjoy wearing them...that is plenty good enough for me.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

I sport the kit of shops and manufacturers that I feel should be supported. Doesn't hurt that they are well made (Hincapie, Giordana, Vermarc) and more of a race fit than a club fit.

Otherwise, I wear a few jerseys from brewers. I have a couple blank ones that I don't wear much, even though they are well made and fit well. They just don't do it for me.

I've considered kits from now-defunct teams, but I've never really felt any connection to them so I passed. I don't think I'd sport a world/national champion jersey, a jersey for a race/event I didn't participate in, or a kit for a team (non-professional) I am not a member of. Seems dishonest to me.

That probably limits my options, but I'm good with that.

Rock what you want- as long as it's not see-through or in poor repair.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Go to Euro land. You are out of style if you _don't_ wear the full team kit.


----------



## ghostryder (Dec 28, 2009)

rogueldr said:


> I sport the Shaver Sport jersey from American Flyers.



thats great. Very cool.:thumbsup:


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

I wear my team kit, except when I wear the B.A.R. jersey that I won last year (but that's only good for a few more months, and I'm not going to repeat). I only wear that jersey when I'm out on "easy" rides with old friends that are on the team.
When I'm doing winter workout, indoors, I wear previous team jerseys and old black bibs. (or current team bibs that are too worn out to wear outside)


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2010)

Colorful Primal Wear.. Some solids. Black Peral Iz. P.R.O. shorts.
Would like to have some shorts with a lot more white in them. Would tie
in nice with my jerseys.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Bill Bikie said:


> I think it's ok to wear a team Jersey, especially the colorful ones for safety's sake. But I don't feel one should wear a World Champion, US Champion, or State champion jersey unless you've earned them.
> 
> I take classes at St. Thomas University, so maybe I could send you one of their tops. They always do well in Division lll athletics.
> 
> ...


Hills in Saint Paul?! Those are mere bumps in the road!


----------



## alaris (Nov 8, 2008)

I have many. Among them...

I am particularly fond of my early _Banesto_ jersey. I bought it in a small shop off the Gran Via in Madrid. 

I also have a black _Cinzano_ and _Bianchi/Faema _ jerseys - I wear those when I ride my vintage Bianchi. 

I have two Hincapie Tour of Georgia 2008 jerseys - love them. Ditto for a Mapei jersey. On a more modern twist: my red "Fabian" Saxo Bank jersey.

This is just a fraction of my jerseys. I have a small fortune in them - if folks don't like them then too bad. I've read many comments about "don't do this" and "don't to that". Well, my jerseys are a great part my riding experience. I can afford them and could really care less what others think.


----------



## oroy38 (Apr 27, 2010)

White/Black Assos bibs and jersey
Club Gear
My old team's gear
My new team's gear

I never wear pro-tour team kits. I think they all look like crap. The only one I like is the Team Sky kits.


----------



## padawan716 (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm sure people here will be enthralled to know I wear a Rock Racing kit when I ride, usually. Neon green and black, skulls, what's not to like? Visible, attention grabbing, and really, really comfy.

I also have a Bianchi Milano kit I got through PBK. Even nicer than the RR kit, and I wish I got 2 or 3 sets at the price I paid for it.

And then some other jerseys and bibs to mix and match.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I like plain jerseys with no ads. I have a couple of club jerseys that I wear frequently.


----------



## Cpk (Aug 1, 2009)

alaris said:


> I have two Hincapie Tour of Georgia 2008 jerseys - love them.


I have the KOM jersey, they are very nice. I tend to get my jersey's on 'bay and try to get the >$40, just picked up a Giordana eddy merckx molteni and a Capo potenza both are very nice my fav. is a Giordana colavita jersey. I forget which year but it has great colors and fits perfect:thumbsup:


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

Mr. Versatile said:


> I like plain jerseys with no ads. I have a couple of club jerseys that I wear frequently.


+1 with black bibs


----------



## tomk96 (Sep 24, 2007)

i usually wear my team jersey. current or older ones. they seem to fit well and breathe the best. i don't own any pro jerseys and don't have much interest in them. if i earned the right to wear the stars and stripes jersey, i'd have it surgically attached to my body.


----------



## rfrancisco (Feb 2, 2004)

*What ever I find on sale....*

Just pick up a couple of jerseys and a matching bib from Capo, very good quality material and fit, One s/s jersey and a l/s jersey  Best pad my bottom has had


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

I wear my team kit.
IMO it is the rockingest team kit around.
Sure it is an MTB team but I wear it on my roadie regardless.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm a fan of solid bib shorts (black, red, blue, etc.) and a colorful jersey. I think solids on top/bottom is too boring. I'll wear solid bibs and all sorts of jerseys, from LOOK to Campagnolo to just colorful and fun designs to former Pro teams. Even picked up some awesome Fred gear of a Hawaiian print jersey. I think I could pass for one, if needed

I have seen a guy in black Assos bibs + black Assos jersey. That looked awesome, but I worry about not being seen enough and the sun.

As for team kit...I love some Pro stuff but I mainly stick to older Pro teams that were big when I was growing up. I'm a historian, so that could explain my love of older team gear. Some new team stuff is cool, but I haven't picked up any...yet.

I don't really understand people who wear their team kit on every single ride, but hey, if they like it, I don't care that much. I'd just get tired of the same look every ride.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

nayr497 said:


> I don't really understand people who wear their team kit on every single ride, but hey, if they like it, I don't care that much. I'd just get tired of the same look every ride.


Usually, most club kits are reasonably comfortable and reasonably priced. I'm a club rider and they have a continental pro team and I'm often able to get some unused stuff from previous years for absolutely insane prices, although the $10 for my Champ Sys kits doesn't help with the lack of comfort.  I also work at a hospital that subsidizes Voler kits. When you can get a full kit for less than the price of decent shorts, it's not a difficult decision.


----------



## ZoomBoy (Jan 28, 2004)

When I raced for a local shop or belonged to a local MTB club I would wear my kit most every ride since I had a few spares. Nowadays I'm into plain jerseys and black bibs. I don't want to be a billboard for anything unless I am affiliated with them in some manner. No offense to the pro team kits wearers out there, just not my style. 

Jeff


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

jerseys:
Continental 
HTC Columbia 
Eleven Gear Saturn V
Schwinn Team Rider
Pro Race 

I think generic, solid colors are really boring. plus, I hate club cuts...


----------



## WaynefromOrlando (Mar 3, 2010)

I prefer to wear jerseys that I have some kind of connection with like the ones below;



















As I ride more and more, I hope to get ride bling jerseys and maybe club and cycling shop jerseys from around the country and world


----------



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

*I said hills not mountains!*



nOOky said:


> Hills in Saint Paul?! Those are mere bumps in the road!


Yes...we have many short steep hills in the area, especially near the Mississippi and continuing toward LaCrosse Wis.

The Nature Valley Grand Prix Pro stage race was held in the area in June. The last stage was a 40 lap criterium held in Stillwater, a river town. The race finished atop an 1/8 mile 20% grade hill. Think of the Tour of Flanders and you'll get the idea. The race was won by Rory Sutherlund of Australia.

Aucually, riders from this area do quite well nationally, even though we don't have Mountians.


----------



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

mcsqueak said:


> I don't wear team or club jerseys, but I have thought about getting an AG2R jersey, as I like the blue/brown design on the white background.
> 
> As for what people think of you when you ride, screw 'em! Wear what makes you happy and feels good.


If you don't wear a jersey at all, give it a try. You can stuff a lot in the three pockets in the back, especially bananas.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Bill Bikie said:


> Yes...we have many short steep hills in the area, especially near the Mississippi and continuing toward LaCrosse Wis.
> 
> The Nature Valley Grand Prix Pro stage race was held in the area in June. The last stage was a 40 lap criterium held in Stillwater, a river town. The race finished atop an 1/8 mile 20% grade hill. Think of the Tour of Flanders and you'll get the idea. The race was won by Rory Sutherlund of Australia.
> 
> Aucually, riders from this area do quite well nationally, even though we don't have Mountians.


I've never ridden there, but I've walked the streets that go up the bluff in Stillwater. Not too long, but plenty steep. I'll bet that was a fun race. My daughter lives in Minneapolis and enjoyed the Uptown crit stage of the race.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

Mootsie said:


> Go to Euro land. You are out of style if you _don't_ wear the full team kit.


And that means not only wearing the team jersey and bibs, but the matching gloves, socks, booties, etc.

Now, some Euros like to mix and match. I have seen people with the jersey of one pro team with the bibs of another pro team.  The only thing I ever have heard Euros make fun of with respect to people from the US is our propensity for wearing black shorts. For some reason, black shorts offend Euro sensibilities.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I wear my club's kit. Nice thing about it is that it has no commercials on it, so it stays the same year in and year out. That matters around here, as the cycling season lasts from cold crappy weather spring through warm and pleasant summer, fresh-aired fall and the stud-tired winter. Yellow, black and a dash of white all year round, alas.










OIL? :idea: We're greased lightnings, of course.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Bill Bikie said:


> Yes...we have many short steep hills in the area, especially near the Mississippi and continuing toward LaCrosse Wis.
> 
> The Nature Valley Grand Prix Pro stage race was held in the area in June. The last stage was a 40 lap criterium held in Stillwater, a river town. The race finished atop an 1/8 mile 20% grade hill. Think of the Tour of Flanders and you'll get the idea. The race was won by Rory Sutherlund of Australia.
> 
> Aucually, riders from this area do quite well nationally, even though we don't have Mountians.


Yea I lived in Winona for many years, recently moved to Galesville across the border. You have to drive our way to get to the better hills. Right in the Twin Cities though, not so many good hills. And we did have the Nature Valley Grand Prix road race in Winona a few years back, although the hill chosen wasn't the best representation of what's down here. Ever do the Catfish 50? The race has since been retired due to insurance costs, but the hill is a 24% half mile long thing that really used to spread out the group.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

@FTR that is a cool kit. Got a link to your team page?


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

MarvinK said:


> @FTR that is a cool kit. Got a link to your team page?


Here is the Facebook page for Koiled Imports and our team:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Koiled-Imports/167798663234336

2011 kit :










We are looking to do the 2011 team kit in black and make it available to the public. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

Levi Leipheimer Granfondo Jersey by Capo Forma

We earned these jerseys after 9800 feet of climbing in Santa Rosa California last year. 

We are doing it again this year.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm riding unattached for the first time in a long time and it feel great to be logo-less. I wear black Sugoi RSE bibs and either a mostly white Capo or mostly black Mavic jersey. I'm thinking of getting a Cookie Monster or Tuxedo jersey from Primal (I think) to wear at Tuesday night Worlds, other too serious roadie group rides and races.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

FTR said:


> We are looking to do the 2011 team kit in black and make it available to the public. Let me know if you are interested.



Yea, I'd be interested--at least if the bibs are high quality. Keep me posted!


----------



## onlineflyer (Aug 8, 2005)

*Team Collin*

I wear my Team Collin outfit as often as possible. If you don't know who Team Collin is, check out the Lounge section of the forum.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

MarvinK said:


> Yea, I'd be interested--at least if the bibs are high quality. Keep me posted!


Champ-Sys
Some people love them and others hate them.
Just like every bit of kit and component out there.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

FTR said:


> Champ-Sys
> Some people love them and others hate them.
> Just like every bit of kit and component out there.


Have they improved the leg grippers and/or chamois over the last 2-3 years? I'm really not a clothing snob, but the grippers on those and some Pearl Izumi used to bother me on long rides.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

spade2you said:


> Have they improved the leg grippers and/or chamois over the last 2-3 years? I'm really not a clothing snob, but the grippers on those and some Pearl Izumi used to bother me on long rides.


They have changed them every year for the last 3 years in my experience.
Some will say for better, some for worse.
They are neither better or worse IMO.
They also now have 2 different styles of chamois (race or endurance) and have the option for legs with impregnated silicon gripper rather than elastic with silicon bumps.
I find the endurance chamois too bulky but others I know love it.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I like the compression leg bands better than either of the silicon styles... it's really hard to go back to my old-school shorts after getting used to the newer Garneau and Castelli shorts that dont use grippy elastics.


----------



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

These are the ones I want


----------



## Chris_S (Mar 9, 2011)

I wear black bibs and plain jerseys. I don't care what folks wear as long as they are comfortable, and comfort is what counts. I know there are some that get upset if you wear a Pro Team's Jersey, but IMHO it is like any other sport and you are just showing your support for the team.


----------



## mapeiboy (Oct 31, 2007)

Complete Mapei team kit from head to toe for the last 15 years .


----------



## hillseeker (Jun 6, 2011)

I wear the baggiest cotton yellow sweatshirt in hope that the wind drag will make me work harder at slower (so safer) speeds. But in the recent gales I dream of slide through the air like a fish. TIme that I got with the fashion.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

> I don't care what folks wear as long as they are comfortable, and comfort is what counts. I know there are some that get upset if you wear a Pro Team's Jersey, but IMHO it is like any other sport and you are just showing your support for the team.


Exactly. I wear team jerseys and black bibs. I find (well-designed) team jerseys more interesting than plain colours, but bog standard team bibs are usually just not very good.


----------



## MattyPV50 (Aug 18, 2009)

I always wear my Ride to Conquer Cancer jersey!


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

for years, I wore only generic, solid-color jerseys. 

I found them boring, but thought 'team' jerseys were too poserish...but, I got over that mindset and decided to liven up the wardrobe.

I started out with a non-team version, an Eleven Gear Saturn V. it got some favorable comments, so I decided to try some pro-style stuff.

now I own:

2009 HTC Columbia
Schwinn Team Rider
Continental
Team PBK

they look good and are of very high quality, so I'll keep buying them.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Wearing the club jersey is also promotion. Here we are, rigging for the finish of Stage 4 of Tour of Norway a couple of days ago.


----------



## Oldguybikingnewb (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow, talk about resurrecting an old thread... 

For what its worth, I wear colorful jerseys, Local Bike Store Jersey, Cannondale's Gargoyle jersey (ok, not colorful but way cool), California State jersey, but my only "kit" ish thing is the "Assault on Mt. Mitchell" kit, which for me is the pants and shirt matched, I've only ever worn it once as a kit, plenty of times as separates, oh and my 30th anniversary Ironman jersey (wife went to Hawaii and all I got was a jersey).

However, my fav is my "Red Rider" I ride with Diabetes jersey, this means the most to me and helps keep me motivated to ride. 19 miles on Sat. Golfed Sunday  

I've never felt worthy enough to wear a team kit, I've come to Cycling late, but the new Italian National Team kit is very impressive and I'm Italian by descent... Hmmm.

My 2c.


----------



## Cpk (Aug 1, 2009)

MarvinK said:


> I like the compression leg bands better than either of the silicon styles... it's really hard to go back to my old-school shorts after getting used to the newer Garneau and Castelli shorts that dont use grippy elastics.


try these 

right now you have a code for 15% off 'outdoors'

not affiliated with either mfg. but they are all that I wear now, my last pair that wasn't these were Capo reciclo's which didn't offer anywhere near the support of the DeSoto's.


----------



## Cpk (Aug 1, 2009)

Oxtox said:


> for years, I wore only generic, solid-color jerseys.I found them boring, but thought 'team' jerseys were too poserish...but, I got over that, so I decided to try some pro-style stuff.


I like these


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Viva Italia*



Oldguybikingnewb said:


> I've never felt worthy enough to wear a team kit, I've come to Cycling late, but the new Italian National Team kit is very impressive and I'm Italian by descent... Hmmm.
> 
> My 2c.


Go for it. You needn't be "worthy" to celebrate something you love. One of my favorite jerseys is a replica of the ones worn by team Italia at the 1996 olympics in Atlanta (nicer than the current design, IMHO). I wear it often to celebrate my Italian heritage.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

MarvinK said:


> I like the compression leg bands better than either of the silicon styles... it's really hard to go back to my old-school shorts after getting used to the newer Garneau and Castelli shorts that dont use grippy elastics.


I can live with silicon bands, but compression cuffs can easily spoil a rider. Grippy elastic is so outdated.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

No, I don't wear cycling clothing with gaudy colors, logos, corporate advertising, or other silly names. I do, however, have one jersey from the Tour of California that has some lettering that I enjoy wearing sometimes.


----------



## mattotoole (Jan 3, 2008)

I wear club jerseys or plain ones. I'm usually a member of 3-4 clubs/orgs, and I'll buy theirs to help fly the flag and give the sponsors some airtime. I have no desire to contribute to the coffers of a pro team or bike company.


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

I have been wearing the pro outfits because that is whats available to me. We are talking to our local club about getting some new club jerseys made which would be neat


----------



## thedago (Sep 30, 2009)

Special Eyes said:


> No, I don't wear cycling clothing with gaudy colors, logos, corporate advertising, or other silly names. I do, however, have one jersey from the Tour of California that has some lettering that I enjoy wearing sometimes.


you must be the only one in Santa Barbara who doesn't then. From what I see on my rides its all Club/Local Team and company kits.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

spade2you said:


> I can live with silicon bands, but compression cuffs can easily spoil a rider. Grippy elastic is so outdated.


It was like night and day when our team shorts switched from the regular silicon leg grippers to the wider compression cuffs. LOVE the new shorts technology.

Our team rides Pactimo, which has really improved their products in the last few years.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

I ride around in my teams kit.


----------



## scoobydrew (Sep 26, 2009)

Sometimes, I wear my favorite LBS's jersey just to support and represent them.


----------



## Lelandjt (Sep 11, 2008)

"Do you wear a team jersey"
Only during race runs or practice runs at a race. I'd feel silly sporting my team kit during normal rides. What's even sillier is people wearing team kits when they aren't on a team. Plain jerseys look better anyway.


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

i usually wear a rainbow jersey


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

I have a couple of old Nalini pro team jerseys I wear in the rotation. Also a nice team kit from our airbase bike team, and an Air Force cycling team kit (though I could never qualify for such a team). Lastly a couple of Windtex jackets from the local town team. So I'm wearing one of these at least once a week.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

alexb618 said:


> i usually wear a rainbow jersey


Haha!


----------



## Xtrainer (Jun 6, 2011)

Bill Bikie said:


> Greetings from the Twin Cities-
> 
> I always wear cycling clothes when I ride. You know, bib shorts and a cycling jersey. I shop at World Cycling Productions, whose home base is in St. Paul. They publish the DVD's of European pro races, which are narrated by Paul Sherwin and Phill Liggett. It's one of the few places in town where I can get pro jerseys
> 
> ...


Sometimes I wear my club-outfit, sometimes I wear some pro-outfit (cervelo test-team), or just plain cycling clothes with no commercial.


----------



## bmc41fish (Jul 12, 2009)

thats one that i wear.... have to support delicious beer


----------



## jayteepee (Jun 11, 2011)

My favorite - a centoanni Giro climbers jersey. Someday I'll have the legs to go along with it (in my dreams).


----------



## j.carney.tx (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm not part of a club or team and certainly not a pro. I just wear a plain Sugoi jersey, sometimes with sleeves, sometimes no sleeves.


----------



## clayton.cole23 (Feb 25, 2011)

Love my team kit, I have two. (white and red in PIC) Full of local sponsors and has the Italian race cut to it. The Bibs are suberb. 

I also have a cool Spiderman jersey from 96' that I love to sport every now and then. 

Also, a FDJ jersey from 96 who a local Denver guy gave me when I first started riding. He felt bad I guess cus I had a solid blue t-shirt tucked into my no padded lyra shorts. I was 18 at the time and had no clue, just a bike. 

Finally I also have the 09 yellow jersey that a French reporter sent to me. He came to Iraq to run the Honolulu Marathon Iraq 2008 that I put on and report on it for lequipe magazine. Don't wear it too much (and only solo rides) but when I do I feel faster.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

The only jersey ettiquette thing that rankles me is when any group of beer bellied yahoos, MTB or road, get together, form a team...name it "XXX Racing" and then proceed to act like they are ready to line up at the Tour or World Cup MTB event. 

"We are a racing team!"...no youre not....you a bunch of schmucks who found the custom bike jersey printer ad from the classifieds in VeloNews.


----------



## Ripton (Apr 21, 2011)

I reckon you should wear whatever you like but:
- The louder and brighter it is the faster you need to be
- Don't mix and match. Pro or club/team top with matching or black bibs
- No bibs/shorts with white rear panels. Ever.
- Think about your helmet. If it is red it's not going to work with a Liquigas top.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

RkFast said:


> The only jersey ettiquette thing that rankles me is when any group of beer bellied yahoos, MTB or road, get together, form a team...name it "XXX Racing" and then proceed to act like they are ready to line up at the Tour or World Cup MTB event.
> 
> "We are a racing team!"...no youre not....you a bunch of schmucks who found the custom bike jersey printer ad from the classifieds in VeloNews.


The anti-amateur racers should form a club here. Apparently, there'd be some solid numbers here.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

spade2you said:


> The anti-amateur racers should form a club here. Apparently, there'd be some solid numbers here.


Dont get me wrong....

Im not "anti amateur"

Im "anti-amateurs-who-thinks-they-are-pros-because-they-made-up-a-name-and-got-it-printed-on-a-bunch-of-shirts."

Huge difference.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

RkFast said:


> Dont get me wrong....
> 
> Im not "anti amateur"
> 
> ...


So, do you walk up to them and say, "ay, so you think you're better than me?!"


----------



## Steve B. (Jun 26, 2004)

I wear an "Old guys that get fat in winter" team jersey.

It doesn't actually say that, they're mostly the cheapie Canari's sold at Dicks and the like

Looking at me it doesn't take lettering to know that that's my team.

SB


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

spade2you said:


> So, do you walk up to them and say, "ay, so you think you're better than me?!"


Hmmm..I think Ive touched a nerve.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

RkFast said:


> Hmmm..I think Ive touched a nerve.


You wish. 

On a side note, too bad the SNL You Think You're Better Than Me skit is relatively unknown......


----------

